# Hey Barriano Are You Surviving The Wild Fires?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

This is some crazy shit. Are you doing okay. My daughter works at the Broadmoor Resort and they canceling 2 scheduled wedding yesterday because of the fires.

This is a late spring, early summer that Colorado won't soon forget. It was 103 here yesterday and supposed to be 106 today. Fuk this dry heat bullshit. That's damn hot.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This is some crazy shit. Are you doing okay. My daughter works at the Broadmoor Resort and they canceling 2 scheduled wedding yesterday because of the fires.
> 
> This is a late spring, early summer that Colorado won't soon forget. It was 103 here yesterday and supposed to be 106 today. Fuk this dry heat bullshit. That's damn hot.


Hey Lee

I can see and smell the smoke but I'm in the southeast part of town (east of the Broadmoor about 7-8 miles) so they're not too close. It would suck to live in Manitou Springs. They've got mandatory evacuations in some parts of town and I'm sure the tourists are staying away too :-(
I was up training in Denver yesterday and it was over 100. We tried to stay in the shade under a tree but it was still damn hot and isn't any better today. I did some nose work in the garage 
an hour or so ago but I don't plan on going far from the fan for the rest of the day.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Lee
> 
> I can see and smell the smoke but I'm in the southeast part of town (east of the Broadmoor about 7-8 miles) so they're not too close. It would suck to live in Manitou Springs. They've got mandatory evacuations in some parts of town and I'm sure the tourists are staying away too :-(
> I was up training in Denver yesterday and it was over 100. We tried to stay in the shade under a tree but it was still damn hot and isn't any better today. I did some nose work in the garage
> an hour or so ago but I don't plan on going far from the fan for the rest of the day.


Good move, staying by the fan.

Hope it's all under control soon.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The mountains here are all covered in clouds of smoke. I'm not going outside much other than to make a beer run and let the dogs pee and take a dump. I got them inside with me too. I turned the swamp cooler on high at 9AM.

I could rename Canon City to Death Valley as hot as it is going to be the next 3 days.:lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The mountains here are all covered in clouds of smoke. I'm not going outside much other than to make a beer run and let the dogs pee and take a dump. I got them inside with me too. I turned the swamp cooler on high at 9AM.
> 
> I could rename Canon City to Death Valley as hot as it is going to be the next 3 days.:lol:


must just be me, but when I read this I got the impression that you were gonna take a dump outside


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> must just be me, but when I read this I got the impression that you were gonna take a dump outside



Better then inside. Don't care whachya say!! :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> must just be me, but when I read this I got the impression that you were gonna take a dump outside



Jees! I guess it could be interpreted that way!

Don't worry though, it's too hot out there! LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've been watching the fires in Colorado and NM very closely. I'm making a trip out that direction in the middle of July. I sure don't want to be anywhere near a "fire storm"..

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

There was more smoke around my house yesterday. Last night we drove up the pass, but they had it shut at the west end of Manitou Springs. That must pretty much shut down the Cripple Creek Casinos except for the locals. Then we went to down town Manitou Springs. It's like a Ghost Town, all the stores are closed and there were Fountain PD directing traffic
(I guess they're assisting the small Manitou Springs PD?) They were turning cars around at the edge of town. It was weird there was less smoke in Manitou Springs then there was a my house?
The worst fire season in Colorado and it's not even July.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It was bumper to bumper traffic jam coming down Highway 50 through Canon City yesterday. They were pouring out of the mountains down a alternate route because Highway 24 was closed at Manitou Springs.

It was so bad I just gave up and went back home to the swamp cooler and beer!:smile:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I like the back route through Victor and then Canon City but it's a 
LOT longer then coming down the pass. The wife got the day off.Tthey closed the call center at the end of Garden of the Gods Road on account of the smoke.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm supposed to move up to Woodland Park near the end of July....if there is anything but ashes.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm supposed to move up to Woodland Park near the end of July....if there is anything but ashes.


A permanent move? Is Canon City too exciting for you? ;-)
I think the fire is closer to Colorado Springs so Woodland Park is probably safe


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> A permanent move? Is Canon City too exciting for you? ;-)
> I think the fire is closer to Colorado Springs so Woodland Park is probably safe


This will be permanent. I lived 80 miles south of the Canadian border in Idaho for over 30 years. Woodland Park is like going back home. Canon City is fine but a bit too HOT and arid.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This will be permanent. I lived 80 miles south of the Canadian border in Idaho for over 30 years. Woodland Park is like going back home. Canon City is fine but a bit too HOT and arid.


I bought and moved a small house from CDOT from Bluebird hill (near where the new Hospital is) to Sherwood Forest in Divide.
This was back when gambling was first approved. Woodland Park has gotten a lot more high priced since then. It's a nice area to live in if you're retired but the daily commute up and down the pass can get rough during the winter


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I bought and moved a small house from CDOT from Bluebird hill (near where the new Hospital is) to Sherwood Forest in Divide.
> This was back when gambling was first approved. Woodland Park has gotten a lot more high priced since then. It's a nice area to live in if you're retired but the daily commute up and down the pass can get rough during the winter


My 24 year old daughter is still living at home with us. She works in Colorado Springs and will have to make the daily commute through the pass.

Hopefully the winter commute will light a motivational fire under her butt to get her own joint.\\/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> My 24 year old daughter is still living at home with us. She works in Colorado Springs and will have to make the daily commute through the pass.
> 
> Hopefully the winter commute will light a motivational fire under her butt to get her own joint.\\/


There are some lower rent apartment buildings within an easy commute to the Broadmoor and Pikes Peak Community College is close. So there should be College students looking for room mates too. On the other hand the commute from Canon isn't easy in the winter either sometimes


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

This is crazy! The whole Air Force Academy and many on the west side of Colorado Springs got mandatory evacuation orders. Many homes were burned late yesterday when the wind suddenly changed directions.

A very sad disaster! 900 firefighters on the ground today!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The Wind shifted and hit the Mountain Shadow sub division on the NW end of Colorado Springs. Anywhere from 50 houses on up already burned. The wife works at the end of Garden of the Gods Road and they've been closed for three days already.
Looks like the famous Flying W Ranch Resort is gone and who knows what else at this point. It's so dry and windy that embers are jumping over lakes. Pre evacuation orders for the Air Force Academy and to the north. Hoping for rain soon so the fire fighters can get this under control. This fire isn't even the only one in the State plus New Mexico too


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Thats sad all those people lost there homes. how Long did it take the fiefighters to showup on sceen? In cali theyy wait till the fire spreads to big befor they start dumping water on it. Then they Wounderwhy it Burn as big


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kenneth roth said:


> Thats sad all those people lost there homes. how Long did it take the fiefighters to showup on sceen? In cali theyy wait till the fire spreads to big befor they start dumping water on it. Then they Wounderwhy it Burn as big


I believe they jumped on it fast because it is so close to Colorado Springs. They keep adding aircraft and firefighters. I understand Obama is coming tomorrow. 

32,000 evacuated so far. Many more have pre evacuation notices. Countless, into the hundreds, homes already lost Animal shelters are jammed. Many wild are animal displaced.

There is a traffic jam again today in my town which is a alternate route out of the evacuated areas. 

The heavy wind direction just changed for the worse. BAAADDDD situation again today!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

They've started to evacuate two of the housing areas on the Air Force Academy. Pre evacuation from the north end of the Springs all the way to the Douglas County line (including Monument and
Palmer Lake) There was one expert on the radio who said the fire could possibly get all the way to Sedalia. Crystola half way up the pass to Woodland Park is in danger. You can taste and smell the smoke all the way on the south end of town even though the fire is moving north. One of firefighters said a big problem is the wind. Big embers are crossing lakes and reservoirs and starting new fires. So far no injuries or deaths and everything else can be rebuilt or replaced. Fire Fighters from all over are doing a hell of a job. You see CSPD and Colorado State Patrol all over. As well
as from all the neighboring towns.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm i have family that live up there not sure were tho,a guy i know his family lives there...

Thats good the leo are working here i see them parked at 7/11 and starbucks


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kenneth roth said:


> Hmm i have family that live up there not sure were tho,a guy i know his family lives there...
> 
> Thats good the leo are working here i see them parked at 7/11 and starbucks


I can honestly say I've never seen one here parked grabbing donuts.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I can honestly say I've never seen one here parked grabbing donuts.


 :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The wife and I were at home yesterday and she starts to complain that her throat is bothering her. She goes to run some errands and calls about five minutes later and says the police have our street blocked off at the end. Our neighbors house (7-8 up around the corner) is on fire? Checked it out last night and the whole right side is gone and the left side is a shell. Doesn't look
wildfire related (too far away) There was a garage on the lower right so it may have started there :-(


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The wife and I were at home yesterday and she starts to complain that her throat is bothering her. She goes to run some errands and calls about five minutes later and says the police have our street blocked off at the end. Our neighbors house (7-8 up around the corner) is on fire? Checked it out last night and the whole right side is gone and the left side is a shell. Doesn't look
> wildfire related (too far away) There was a garage on the lower right so it may have started there :-(


That is sad. Has your wife gone back to work yet? 

The local stations keep putting on the sad, sad stories of people that lost everything. I heard one TV yesterday that broke me up. It was a little 6 years old boy saying good by to his stuffed animal collection because his parents didn't have room in the car as they escaped. The home burned down and the family is now with relatives in Nebraska.

My daughter works at the Broadmoor Resort. They dropped from being overbooked to only 30% yesterday because of all the room cancellations. I think most of the other more affordable motels are packed with displaced people.

Then I read about scumbags breaking into the cars stuffed with family belongings at some of the motels. They ought to toss those SOB's in to fire.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Those fires sound horrible .... assume it's the worst batch in many many years, right ??

just the opposite over here ... drowning in the monsoons :-(
plus trying to stop a leaking roof ... think i get it stopped and starts dripping again :-( no money to do it the right (mega-EXPENSIVE) way :-(((((

too bad we can't trade weather for a couple days Thomas, Lee and the rest


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The wife goes back on Monday to her regular schedule.
Apparently some manager decided to send notices to Face Book
instead of the "official" phone line?

This is the worst dry spell since the 02 Drought and the worse fire season ever :-(
Hopefully the worse is over?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

pretty horrible and surreal situation.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The wife goes back on Monday to her regular schedule.
> Apparently some manager decided to send notices to Face Book
> instead of the "official" phone line?
> 
> ...



My Marine kid stationed in North Carolina had a humorous statement, Thomas. He knows what is going on here. He said you are fine in Canon City because there is nothing in Canon City to burn. 

For "outsiders" who don't know the area, Canon City is quite arid high desert type terrain.:-D


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Then I read about scumbags breaking into the cars stuffed with family belongings at some of the motels. They ought to toss those SOB's in to fire.


wtf??? ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> My Marine kid stationed in North Carolina had a humorous statement, Thomas. He knows what is going on here. He said you are fine in Canon City because there is nothing in Canon City to burn.
> 
> For "outsiders" who don't know the area, Canon City is quite arid high desert type terrain.:-D


Lee,

Come on, there are a couple of trees in Canon that could burn and some houses 
All the prisons are stone or concrete (16% of the area population are prisoners) There is an old ghost town called Cyanide, Colorado that is on the prison grounds. Still has what's left of the old assay office. I used to track on the prison farms before my DOC friend retired :-(
Anyway most of the natural terrain is desert but there is some nice irrigated (Arkansas River) farm land that is real nice.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jackie Lockard said:


> wtf??? ](*,)](*,)](*,)


Yeah, it's unbelievable. These people lost everything but what they could grab and cram into their cars. Then some Bastards try to steal even that. 

Horrible!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> Come on, there are a couple of trees in Canon that could burn and some houses
> All the prisons are stone or concrete (16% of the area population are prisoners) There is an old ghost town called Cyanide, Colorado that is on the prison grounds. Still has what's left of the old assay office. I used to track on the prison farms before my DOC friend retired :-(
> Anyway most of the natural terrain is desert but there is some nice irrigated (Arkansas River) farm land that is real nice.


Like I say, never pick up hitch hikers in Canon City.:razz:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Like I say, never pick up hitch hikers in Canon City.:razz:



The state prison property isn't totally fenced (the prison proper is)
The perimeter is kept plowed up so if someone makes it over the wall they can see the foot prints where they left the property.


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

I had to leave my house Tu night and we were not allowed back in till Friday, late.
My house is fine, nothing burnt or stolen, no smoke damage. But this evacuation was the scariest experience of my life.....I could see the fire from my deck, spiiling over the ridge and taking over the houses..it was sooo dark and the ashes were coming down.. I had to pack up the van by myself since my husband was out of town with the older kids and none of the friends could get to me in time because of the traffic jam..
I've got a lot to be thankful for right now..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Natasha

Glad to hear that you and your house are OK. Last I head there were ~350 homes destroyed. At least they seem to be getting in more contained.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Happy for you, Natasha. What a harrowing experience for thousands.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

Two of my friends (sisters) lost both their houses last week in the fires in Montana. The one sister who has malinois was particularly hit hard as she is a groomer by trade and lost her shop last year in the flooding so was grooming out of her house. Now the house is gone with all of her grooming equipment :-( The other sister has english setters and a golden and she had a 5 day old litter at the time they evacuated. She and her dogs are staying with me for the timebeing. We went this past Saturday to their burnt out places and it was devestating. The ironic thing is that their training field with all their obedience and agility equipment was not even singed and about a 100 yards away their homes were burnt to the ground. I wish it had been the other way around. Here are some photos - sorry I only have them on FB right now:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4110629841604.176892.1158864388&type=3


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ingrid Rosenquist said:


> Two of my friends (sisters) lost both their houses last week in the fires in Montana. The one sister who has malinois was particularly hit hard as she is a groomer by trade and lost her shop last year in the flooding so was grooming out of her house. Now the house is gone with all of her grooming equipment :-( The other sister has english setters and a golden and she had a 5 day old litter at the time they evacuated. She and her dogs are staying with me for the timebeing. We went this past Saturday to their burnt out places and it was devestating. The ironic thing is that their training field with all their obedience and agility equipment was not even singed and about a 100 yards away their homes were burnt to the ground. I wish it had been the other way around. Here are some photos - sorry I only have them on FB right now:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4110629841604.176892.1158864388&type=3


I can't imagine the feeling of loosing everything. Money can't replace memories. Sorry!


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Lee. That is the hardest thing. Lisa and Rhonda's father was career military and when he retired they bought the acreage in Montana and the family built a beautiful log home. Their father is deceased and so the house is even more than just a house to the family. It will take a long time to recover but they are one of the strongest families I know.


----------

